# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  REE(volução)F

## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Desde o início do ano passado que pretendo montar um aquário de recife.
Em Julho do mesmo ano e tentando não arrancar para um projecto que não sabia se iria gostar ou ter tempo para o manter (embora tenha aquários de água doce desde os meus 8 anos de idade) decidi converter o meu aquário de 90cm para água salgada.

Após algumas azelhices (escumador a transbordar, inundações na sala, morte de 10 aiptaisas em simultâneo que gerou um pico de amónia alto, Escumador mal dimensionado, aquisição de um peixe sem o ver a comer) e alguns azares (Nudibrânqueos) decidi que estava na altura de dar condições de jeito aos meus novos habitantes.

A naturação (E)volução deve-se a três factores importantes:

1º - O móvel de madeira onde tenho acente o aquário de 90cm está a apodrecer.
2º - O Aquário de 90cm está todo riscado após quase 8 anos de água doce.
3º - O material, uma vez que não tenho sump, está todo à mostra o que estéticamente é desagradável e a nível de ruído é o que todos os nossos colegas aquariofilos conhecem.

Assim e após ver o projecto de estruturas do prédio em questão optei por um aquário de 120(c)x60(l)x60(a)cm, com coluna seca e dois furos 50mm e 35mm para escoamento e retorno respectivamente.

O móvel será uma estrutura em ferro com 150(c)x60(l)x90(a)cm que irá ser pintado. Irá ser forrado mais tarde com MDF Hidrófugo. O objectivo é fazer um móvel "à lá" Diogo Lopes. (preciso pagar alguma coisa pela propriedade intelectual?  :Whistle:  )

Não vou poder para já montar o refúgio superior, mas após estar feita a cobertura superior logo vejo como o encaixar.

A sump vai ter 85(c)x45(l)x(50)cm e servirá só para ter equipamento.

A nível de equipamento estou a pensar no seguinte:

Escumador (o actual): DELTEC APF600
Circulação: 1x Tunze Stream 6000, 2x AquaClear 80 (1500l/h) e 2x Maxijet (600l/h para circulação atrás da RV.
Iluminação: 2x HQI 150w + 4x ou 6x T5 55w (DIY)
Retorno: Project 3001
Osmolador (o actual): Tunze
Aquecedores: 1x Jagger 300w + 1x Jagger 150w
Reactor de Cálcio: Para já não, mas a ser mais tarde deverá ser o da SumpTech.

*Notas*
Escumador: Ainda não decidi o que fazer. Se alimentar o escumador por gravidade ou por uma bomba na Sump de 600l/h.

Iluminação: para já vou montar 2xHQI e usar a minha calha com 2 PC de 55w Actínicas enquanto não fizer a cobertura do móvel pois será nesta que irei montar as T5.

Circulação: a circulação atrás da RV não será definitiva pois não quero deixar lá bombas que me irão trazer problemas na altura da limpeza. Depende do resultado das duas AquaClear deverei mais tarde substitui-las por outra Tunze e colocar um multi-controlador. 

Retorno: Dizem bem lá fora destas bombas. Consomem pouco, são silenciosas e extremamente baratas. Se não ficar satisfeito provávelmente aproveito-as para um closed-loop para a circulação atrás da RV.

Substrato: 2cm de areão de coral com uma granulometria de 1mm. Basicamente igual ao que tenho.

*A mudança*
Esta é que vai ser mais complicada pois para montar o novo tenho que desmontar o antigo (a localização será a mesma). Assim, estou a pensar usar um "alguidar" bem grande onde possa colocar tudo excepto o areão (Alguidar à parte) durante pelo menos uma semana enquanto preparo o novo.

Alguém sabe onde encontrar este tipo de recipientes? Igual ao que o Rui Ferreira de Almeida usa como Sump, mas mais pequeno.

Depois hei de pedir ajuda pois quero encher este aquário só com água do mar. e no total serão cerca de 500l.

Sugestões serão mais que bem vindas

Obrigado,

R(\/)G

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Já passou quase um mês deste o primeiro post e as evoluções tem sido muito pequenas.

A estrutura de ferro já está em casa. Feito parvo não a pintei logo e começou a ganhar ferrugem guardada no sotão de casa. 
Fui ao AKI e seguindo as recomendações da malta, dei-lhe com um anti-ferrugem, lavei, sequei e depois pintei com esmalte branco.
Resultado? uma treta. a tinta branca para além de estar a sair toda tem umas manchas amarelas que penso serem derivadas do produto anti-ferrugem.
Vou mandar lacar ou galvanizar a coisa e prontos  :Admirado:  

O aquário também já chegou. E aqui gostaria de deixar uma nota extremamente positiva para a Vidromoldura do cacém. Foram impecáveis e o trabalho está  :SbOk:  5 *****

A sump também já cá está.

Para não fazer asneiras vou pedir a um carpinteiro que me faça a forra do móvel e devo fazê-lo completo de uma vez.

De circulação chegou uma Tunze 6100 (de 12.000l/h) em vez de uma 6000.
A project 3001 fará o retorno com saída em contra corrente com a Tunze.
Se for necessário adiciono as 802 de 1.500l/h enquanto não mandar vir outra tunze.
Com o layout que quero fazer (aberto atrás) não me vou preocupar com bombas a circular atrás da rocha pois não me parece que vá ter muitos detritos com a circulação que tenho.

O escumador será alimentado por gravidade (sempre é menos uma bomba)

Em termos de iluminação levará mesmo as duas HQI 150w + 6x T5 (3 delas actinicas)

Agora já se vê que isto ainda vai demorar bastante. Não sei quanto tempo me levam a galvanizar á estrutura nem quanto tempo leva o carpinteiro a fazer a cobertura.


Uma coisa que me está a fazer muita confusão é o teste de água. Quero dizer, encher o aquário com 500l de água para pura e simplesmente depois deitar fora  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  ??????

Outra questão era ter que trazer 500l, 3 andares a subir sem elevador.
A alternativa seria fazer 500l de água de osmose, mas deitar 2000l de água fora ainda me custa mais.

Onde é que eu posso mandar analizar a água para saber se basta juntar sal?
É que se a água da torneira não fosse má sempre era uma solução e depois podia fazer as TPA's com água do mar.

Bem, lá vamos nós para mais um mesito de espera  :Icon Cry:  

Abraços e obrigado,

R(\/)G

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Bem, lá vamos nós para mais um mesito de espera.


Olá Rui,

Nesse mês de espera podias ir várias vezes ao C. Raso buscar água para encher o teu aquário!

Quanto à protecção da estrutura recomendo-te uma tinta chamada Hammerite, se deres 3 demãos a ferrugem dificilmente se instala. Para retirar a tinta e a ferrugem que já se instalou arranjas uma lixa própria para ferro e dás uma lixadela em toda a estrutura horas antes de a pintares (para a ferrugem não atacar novamente). Não é necessário remover a tinta branca toda.

Quanto à iluminação optaria por 2 x 250W + actínicas.

Boa sorte.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Ricardo,

Sim, podia ir várias vezes ao Cabo Raso ou à Costa buscar água, mas o problema é: onde é que a guardo?

Sabes onde posso encontrar dessa tinta?

Quanto à iluminação vou ter na mesma os 600w só tenho que ter algum cuidado para não colocar duros mais exigentes na parte inferior do aquário. Certo?

O Upgrade para 250w vai mesmo ter que ficar para mais tarde.


R(\/)G

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Tens de ter bidons para guardar essa água até teres o aquário pronto. Eu emprestava-te alguns mas o problema é que agora com 3 aquários não me chegam os que tenho. Podes sempre comprar 1 grande de 220l que servirá de depósito de segurança e dessa forma tens sempre os pequenos livres.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Também vou ter um probleminha desses com a colecta de água, no meu caso para ir buscar cerca de 900 lts (lá para Maio, provavelmente).

Sei que um membro deste forum (Paulo Serrano, se não estou em erro) arranjou uma camioneta com um depósito (grande...) e bomba com gerador (parecia, pelas imagens, mas tb podia ser ligação à bateria) e depois foi uma limpeza: uma ida ao Cabo Raso, encher o depósito  e entrada directa da água através de uma mangueira pela janela (para um 2º andar).

Estou seriamente a considerar uma solução semelhante para mim, quando a altura chegar.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Rui, tenho uns bidons que te posso emprestar. Incluindo um de 120L.

Aliás se calhar a estar cá no fds que vais buscar água podes contar com 2 braços  :Smile:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Hugo,

Epá obrigado, já sei que depois vou pagar com juros 1000l mais de juros  :Palmas:  , mas pagarei de bom grado e ainda atiro umas bejecas para a malta beber depois enquanto conversa e dispõe a Rocha.

João,

Eu não consigo falar de aquários com a minha mulher. Não quer saber e enjoa da conversa. Para mim esse tipo de coisas é sempre uma desculpa para um dia de conversa bem passado. Quando precisares podes contar aqui com 10 deditos.


Abraços,

P.S: Vou tentar arranjar um bidon de 200l. Assim depois era só buscar mais 300 ... o que já é mais fácil.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> João,
> 
> Eu não consigo falar de aquários com a minha mulher. Não quer saber e enjoa da conversa. Para mim esse tipo de coisas é sempre uma desculpa para um dia de conversa bem passado. Quando precisares podes contar aqui com 10 deditos.


?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

João.

? 
Isso é espanto ou não me expliquei?

Se calhar fui eu. Eu aproveito todas as possibilidades para ter conversa sobre aquários e ambientes marinhos. Se isso implicar ajudar-te a ir buscar 900l de água podes contar comigo.

Aproveito e desabafo.  :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraços,

RMG

----------


## Duarte Conceição

> Sei que um membro deste forum (Paulo Serrano, se não estou em erro) arranjou uma camioneta com um depósito (grande...) e bomba com gerador (parecia, pelas imagens, mas tb podia ser ligação à bateria) e depois foi uma limpeza: uma ida ao Cabo Raso, encher o depósito e entrada directa da água através de uma mangueira pela janela (para um 2º andar).


João, eu acompanhei o Paulo nessa maluqueira de colectar 1000 litros no Cabo Raso.

O gerador funcionava com gasolina e elevou os 1000 litros mais uns "trocos" para a malta dos jerricans em  menos de 1 hora.

Quem tinha uma solução ligada à bateria do carro era o Diogo, mas da vez que lá fomos para testar não tínhamos mangueira suficiente para a maré  :SbSourire2:  

Cumps
DC

----------


## João M Monteiro

Rui,

O "?" era porque não tinha percebido a tua resposta... Agora já percebi e desde já agradeço a futura ajuda.

Duarte,

Já que estiveste presente nessa magnífica empreitada, sabes algum promenor técnico ?  -se a camioneta foi alugada, se é uma empresa que se dedique a isto ou que o faça como "biscate", se foi apenas um favor...

Estou realmente a considerar uma possibilidade semelhante, na altura própria

----------


## Duarte Conceição

A camioneta era de um membro do aquariofilia.net (zeneo) que é amigo do Paulo. 

Vieram os 2 de Leiria, com o depósito de 1m3 atrás e o gerador ...

Abraço
DC

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ok, Duarte, Obg

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Mais um pequeno update.
A estrutura ainda não chegou mas espero que chegue na próxima semana.
Entretanto o aquário novo está no chão cheio de água à 3 dias para ver se não há fugas e até agora tudo impecável.

Entretanto tive um problema no aquário (pelo aspecto e uma vez que todos os parâmetros estavam normais estamos a assumir uma contaminação Química) do qual resultou a morte dos peixes e os corais estavam todos fechados.

Quero AGRADEÇER publicamente ao GIL MIGUEL, que me fez o favor de ficar com todos os vivos enquanto eu não monto o novo.

Num Jerrican de 110l estou a colocar toda a RV que tinha no aquário mais os 10 kilos de branches e plates para aproveitar e começar já a colonização da mesma.

Dia 13 e 14 deste mês deverei comprar o que falta: fundo preto, tubagem retorno e tubagem descarga e se tudo correr bem vou iniciar a montagem.
Estou a ponderar sériamente o echimento de água osmose + sal e TPA's com água natural.

Nessa altura deverei começar a colocar fotos.

Abraços, e Gil, mais uma vez obrigado.

R(\/)G

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Estou a ponderar sériamente o echimento de água osmose + sal e TPA's com água natural.


Porquê? :Admirado:  
Não te metas nisso!

A malta ajuda a alombar a água. :HaEbouriffe:   :KnSmileyVertSourire:   :SbSourire19:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Hugo, sim eu sei. Mas vocês sabem no que se estão a meter? 500l - 3 andares - a pé?  :EEK!:  

Olha que dói ...

Eu tenho 3 jerricans de 30l (o de 110 agora está ocupado com a RV)
O Hugo sei que tem um de 110 que pode ser cheio e depois vai-se trazendo para cima

Total = 200l

Faltam 300. alguém se oferece, mesmo que não seja para alancar pelo menos empreste os jerricans?

Abraços e Obrigado a todos,

R(\/)G

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Eu tenho um de 120
+ 4 de 30
+ 2 de 20
+ 1 de 15

E arranja-se mais se for preciso. :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Posso emprestar dois de 25L, assim faz mais 50L.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Bem senhores. Estou espantado. Pelas minhas contas já são 400l

Agradecendo já a ajuda de todos, à partida arranjo mais 2 pessoas, já deve chegar pois eles também tem Jerricans.

Já me convenceram a encher de água natural. Se puderem então dia 18 e se a maré estiver boa. bâ-mos lá buscá-la. Canudo ...  :Palmas:  

Abraços e Obrigado,

R(\/)G

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ui, dia 18 é que não... :Admirado:  

... mas os jericans podes ir buscá-los quando quiseres. :Pracima:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Rui,

Podes contar com 4 jerricans de 20 litros! Como sabes não poderás contar é com a minha envergadura física!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Rui

é só para te lembrar que se quiseres no dia 13 ou 14 eu posso levar os meus (1-30lt + 2-20lt) tb já mandei o "barro à parede" para o Inácio ajudar... ehehe, mas de certo é só falares com ele...  :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Ora viva.

F I N A L M E N T E ........  :SbOk5:  

Ontem chegou a estrutura e fiz logo questão de montar o raio do bicho.
Eu juntamente com a minha esposa conseguimos (ainda não sei muito bem como) colocar o aquário em cima da estrutura.

Desde as 19:00h até às 00:00 a montar a tubagem que faltava e a encher o aquário com água da torneira (cheiro a cloro insuportável) para verificar o sistema em relação a fugas e verificar a afinação das torneiras de modo a não ter ruído de queda de água.

Correu tudo bem à primeira, mas só amanhã vou poder colocar fotos.

Existe apenas uma fugita de água, mas muito, muito pequena que tem a ver com o diâmetro do tubo fléxivel de retorno que é largo demais. nada que não se resolva logo à noite.

Agora é só esvaziar, colar o fundo preto e começar a encher de novo.
Em relação a isto queria agradecer a todos os que se ofereceram para alancar com a água, mas vou mesmo encher com sal (comprei hoje um balde de 25kg).  :Icon Cry:  

Tenho um joelho deitado abaixo por um acidente de férias e por isso optei pela minha primeira abordagem (também seguindo o exemplo do Gil Miguel no aquário de propagação). Encher com sal sintético e TPA com água natural sempre que dê para colectar.

Queria ver se este Fim-de-semana já conseguia meter pelo menos a Rocha lá para dentro pois tirei o aquário do meio da sala, mas ainda falta o BALDE de 110l (Estão sempre a refilar de alguma ...  :yb665:  )

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Então, finalmente tens a estrutura, demorou mas foi. Essa solução do sal até que nem é má, espero que continues e vê lá se pões aqui umas fotos desse sistema, espero para ver essa tão esperada estrutura!!!  :yb663:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Aqui ficam então as fotos.

*Geral*
A bomba é só para circulação. É para ser colocada com a Stream Rock que está a curar no tanque junto com as outras "pedras".


*SCWD + Pente Coluna Seca*
Não sei porque a água só me está a sair por um lado. O problema é que já tenho tudo colado e não dá para o tirar fora  :Admirado:  Alguém tem sugestões?


*Sump*
... com esparguete. Ainda não comecei a parte eléctrica nem sei sinceramente ainda como é que vou fazer.


*Saída de água + retorno*
A saída faz a alimentação do escumador que irá ser passado para dentro da Sump para poupança de espaço.


*Coluna Seca*
Só para referência.


*Iluminação*
2x HQI 150W Blv 10.000k + 2x 30W Act.


Agora o pedido. Sugestões para o layout? com duas permissas base. Não quero amontoados de Rocha para que os peixes possam nadar livremente. Não quero RV enconstada a nenhum dos vidros talvez exceptuando a Coluna Seca.

Outra coisa. Tenho que esvaziar o aquário para o voltar a encher e estou na dúvida se hei-de colocar o funco preto ou deixo o branco da parede. O que acham?

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

ola rui
Parabens esta projecto muito bem feito, em relaçao ao SCWD que bomba tens a funcionar nele? em relaçao ao fundo eu gosto de meter um papel azul.
abraços

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Viva Rui.



> Não sei porque a água só me está a sair por um lado


Mas é o no SQUID que a água só sai por um lado?
Que bomba tens e que altura da sump ao squid? :Admirado:  




> Tenho que esvaziar o aquário para o voltar a encher e estou na dúvida se hei-de colocar o funco preto ou deixo o branco da parede. O que acham?


Depende do objectivo. :Coradoeolhos:   Ajudei imenso eu sei... :SbSourire2:  
O fundo preto não me parece muito natural. Nem à noite o contraste é tão intenso. Para fotografia é o melhor!

De início montei o meu sem fundo (encostado à parede). Não gostei e mudei para o preto! Não gostei do preto e vou mudar de aquário. :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Admirado:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Marcos, fundo azul mais não por favor ... tenho aquários de água doce desde muito novo sempre com fundos azuis e simplesmente enjoei.

Hugo,

A bomba que está ligada é uma Project 301 de 3000l/h não tem curvas até ao SCWD e está a 1,5m de altura.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Hugo,
> 
> A bomba que está ligada é uma Project 301 de 3000l/h não tem curvas até ao SCWD e está a 1,5m de altura.


Hummm... :Admirado:  
E o fluxo que sai do SQUID é forte? Tendo em conta o fluxo que uma bomba de 3kl/h deveria fazer?!...

----------


## Rui Pereira

Onde poderei arranjar uns ventiladores como os teus? Eu montei nestes dias uns ventiladores de 8cm's mas não fazem vento nenhum para lém de 2 cm's de distancia, para os fixar tiver ainda que fazer suporte :SbSalut:  
cumprimentos

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Hugo, agora que falas nisso o fluxo não é muito forte não.

Rui Pereira, eu comprei as minhas na aquaplante. tem de 2, 4 e 6 ventoínhas.
Mas os suportes de metal enferrugam muito rápidamente.

Abraços

R(\/)G

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Hugo, agora que falas nisso o fluxo não é muito forte não.


Pois... Consegues ligar a bomba ao squid, sem ele ter de vencer a altura de 1,5m? (so para testar, claro está :Cool:  )

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Finalmente em andamento! :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

O SCWD deve estar estragado! Infelizmente é algo que pode acontecer... Experimentaste antes de o colocar? :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Quanto ao fundo não tenho dúvidas - preto! Experimentei todos e sem dúvida que gosto mais do preto.

O layout dependerá da quantidade de RV que tiveres e do tipo de circulação que queres colocar. É importante garantir que não tens locais de pouca circulação. Se a tua ideia ainda é 1x Tunze Stream 6000, 2x AquaClear 80 e 2x Maxijet, eu penso que não terás problemas. Como sabes gosto de duas ilhas com um "canyon no meio...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Quanto ao layout tenho uma opinão semelhante à do Diogo, colocava rocha a tapar a coluna seca e uma ilha do lado direito. Fazia isto de forma a formar um canyon no meio.
Quanto ao fundo não lhe dava grande importância porque com o tempo o vidro fica coberto com coralina, mas por enquanto colocava azul escuro.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

*Hugo,* quando o desmontar agora e antes de o voltar a encher posso sempre experimentar na banheira primeiro. Acho que vou fazer isso.

*Diogo,* tudo bem? as minhas mudas como é que estão?
Como sabes o SCWD era o que estava no aquário do Eduardo que me garantiu que estava a funcionar, mas azares podem acontecer.

A ideia já mudou um pouco. Stream 6100 + Retorno em contra-corrente.
Na realidade tenho entre 17 a 38,5x o volume de água em circulação. Que penso que chegará.

Se vir que não chega coloco temporáriamente as Aquaclear 802 enquanto espero que chegue uma 6000 para complementar.

*Carlos,* Pois. ainda não me tinha lembrado dessa. Vou experimentar com uma folha de cartolina e depois decido.


Abraços e obrigado a todos pelas sugestões,


R(\/)G

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Rui

uma sugestão de setup... parecido ao que o Diogo sugeriu...

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Está quase ...

O raio do aquário está a encher desde 6ª feira às 23.00h e falei à 5 minutos com a minha mulher e a sump ainda não está cheia. Falta o último compartimento.

$#%#$&#&$&# mais à Osmose.

Entretanto o SCWD que estava com problemas, levei-o à RedFish. O Eduardo  (O meu obrigado - Tem sido excelente falar com ele e trocar novas ideias  :SbOk:  ) aplicou uma técnica sofisticadíssima para resolução do problema. Técnica essa que eu pensava que só se aplicava a electrodomésticos e computadores.

Ligou-o a uma bomba com grande caudal e depois .... e aqui a parte sofisticada .... usou ..... uma escova para lhe dar umas cacetadas. Só não usou o maço pois não tinha à mão. O que é certo é que três pancadas de uma lado e mais duas no outro e voilá ... SCWD a funcionar em condições.

Já lhe comecei a juntar o sal e digo-vos aquele sal da aquamedic é uma treta para se dissolver. só ao fim de 48 horas de circulação é que comecei a ver a água um pouco mais transparente.

Tá quase ... tá quase ...

O raio do layout é que me continua a dar a volta à cabeça, mas pronto. Acho que quando for altura para colocar as pedras pode ser que venham ideias novas.


Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

ola Rui
Ja agora a que temperatura tens a agua do aquario? quanto mais fria a agua mais custa disolver o sal :Coradoeolhos:  .
abraços

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> ola Rui
> Ja agora a que temperatura tens a agua do aquario? quanto mais fria a agua mais custa disolver o sal .
> abraços


Olá Rui,
O que o Marcos diz é bem verdade, e deve-se notar bem a diferência...
Posso dizer que um dos sais que estou a usar é o Reef Salt da AquaMedic, e dissolve-se muito bem até, mantenho a água a 25º até no jerrycan da TPA!  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

*Marcos e Ricardo*
Tinham razão. Foi mesmo isso. Ontem assim que cheguei a casa liguei o termoestato e voilá. A aguinha hoje de manhã já estava _crystal clear_

Entretanto e falando de termoestatos sou só eu ou toda a gente tem o mesmo problema? É o seguinte. Tenho um jager de 150w (o de 300 está com a rocha) calibrado para 22º o que é certo é que a água está a 25.1º e o raio do termoestato não desliga.

Já com o de 300w é a mesma coisa. calibrado para 22 e só desliga aos 28º


Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## João M Monteiro

É normal isso acontecer quando o termostato está sobredimensionado em relação à capacidade do aquário ou devido à temperatura ambiente. 
Tem que se fazer um ajuste incial entre o termostato e aquário.

No meu nano de 50 lts reais tenho um Jägger 75w regulado para 23º e a água a 26º

Mas a diferença de valores que apresentas (de 22 para 28) é muito grande e se ele não desliga mesmo, pode ser preocupante

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ola
Sim penso que acontece com quase todos os tipos de sal, nunca exprimentei muitos mas se a agua esta muito fria o sal demora muito mais disolver.
abraços

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas 

*João Monteiro*

Mas os dois?
O de 150w está no aquário novo de perto de 500l incluíndo a sump.
não me parece normal que o **** não desligue já estando a água a 25.1º

O outro jagger de 300w tem o mesmo problema. Mas são Jäger. teóricamente dos melhores termoestatos do mercado.

Alguém conhece algum sistema que permita controlar a temperatura? ou seja, calibrar para uma determinada temp. e depois ligar ou desligar termoestatos e ventoínhas para a manter?

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Rui
Se fores a galeria vez la uma foto posta por mim de um termostato digital que tem mesmo essa funcao.
abraços

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Ontem à noite foi o dia da confusão e da entrada da RV no aquário.

Só vos digo. Grande porcaria. No chão da sala e dentro do aquário. Aquilo está horrivel. Definitivamente Aquascaping não é para mim.  :Prabaixo:  

Depois ponho fotos para comprovarem.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Se quiseres uma ajuda e bater 2 dedos de conversa, combinamos um dia destes e passo aí.

Não que eu seja algum especialista em aquascaping, tenho sempre a ideia que está feio como tudo, mas conversamos um pouco e trocamos ideias  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Viva Rui, o imporante é teres boas plataformas para fixar os corais com exposições à luz e corrente variadas. Aquascaping a meu ver não tem nada que saber, é simplesmente empilhar as rochas de forma solta (não compacta) para haver circulação de água entre elas, podes sempre fazer umas cavernas para os peixes mais tímidos se esconderem e vales/desfiladeiros que estão agora muito na moda. Encosta a rocha ao vidro traseiro de forma a que os peixes tenham algum espaço para nadarem e os corais tenham a coluna de água livre para crescerem. O meu método para colocar a RV no aquário é muito simples, primeiro coloco todas as rochas bem visíveis e agrupadas por tamanho/peso, coloco as mais pesadas em baixo e de forma a ocuparem o maior volume possível - estas devem estar bem assentes no vidro, não devem oscilar - depois vou colocando as restantes até chegar à superfície da água, sempre  fazendo maior número possível de buracos e cavernas para os peixes curtirem!

Uma dica importante, não percas muito tempo a fazé-lo porque pior fica.

Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Concordo de uma forma geral com o Ricardo, mas discordo num ponto! O aquascaping tem muito que se lhe diga...

Rui - como sabes estou com o tempo um pouco curto por causa das minhas filhotas, mas se conseguir dou aí um pulo e ajudo-te! Já fiz alguns aquas e acho que tenho algum jeito para a coisa... :Admirado:   :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Quanto ao termostato jager, penso que está descalibrado, há uma forma de o calibrar.... através duma patilha azul no topo. O melhor é leres as instruções para saber como se processa. 

É um processo muito fácil, desde que essa patilha não esteja muito "perra"  :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço,

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Bem senhores ... Só posso dizer Obrigado.  :Palmas:  

Hugo e Diogo,

São sempre bem-vindos para dar lá um salto a casa.

Ricardo Rodrigues ...

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Dizes isso porque ainda não viste o trabalho ... Ainda vou tirar umas fotos para a posteridade.
Aliás, só concordo contigo quando dizes para não perder muito tempo. Cada vez que mexia ficava pior.  :yb620:  

Ricardo Pinto. 

Pois é o que dá um **** não ler a porcaria dos manuais. Vou ver isso quando chegar a casa.



À partida o Gil vai dar lá um salto amanhã para dar uma ajuda. Bem, quanto muito eu é que lhe dou uma ajuda a passar-lhe a pedra  :Coradoeolhos:  


Abraços e Obrigado a todos.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Bem,

Cá estou eu após mais umas peripécias de fim de semana.

Infelizmente o Gil não conseguiu dar cá um salto. Ainda assim, no sábado às 20:00h decidi meter mãos à obra e tentar mais uma vez, pensando que se outros conseguiram, talvez eu também se tentasse.

Sinceramente ... o resultado agrada-me. consegui criar bases para corais (imensas) e como queria, rocha longe do vidro e com montes de buracos para que os peixes, mais do que lugar para se esconder tenham espaço para nadar pela frente e por trás do aquário.

Deixo-vos aqui o testemunho.

*Antes*


*Depois*
_Lateral_


_Parcial Direita_


_Parcial Esquerda_


_Geral_



Não tenho intenção de voltar a mexer pois como diz o *Ricardo Rodrigues*: quanto mais se mexe pior.

No entanto gostava de ouvir as vossas opiniões.

Abraços,


R(\/)G

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Parece-me bastante bem!  :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:   Muito espaço para os peixes nadarem e muitas plataformas para colocares corais a crescer! Parabéns.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Parece-me bem Rui mas eu subia a rocha mais um pouco do lado direito. E já agora afastava também qualquer rocha dos vidros para permitir a passagem do íman. Ah e aquelas placas que estão na horizontal colocava-as mais na vertical. Na segunda foto dá para ver que ainda tens essa RV muito empacotada, deixa espaços maiores entre ela. Não me leves a mal, quero apenas ajudar e pelo que já vi acredito que consegues fazer melhor ainda!!!

Abraço

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

*Diogo e Ricardo*
Obrigado pelos vossos comentários.

*Ricardo.*
A rocha não existe encostada ao Vidro excepto no que diz respeito à coluna seca. Além disso não uso íman para limpeza dos vidros. Uso daquele tipo de algodão usado para os filtros. (limpa muito bem e não risca os vidros)

Do lado direito eu também queria meter a Rocha um pouco mais deitada e mais para cima mas isso só vou conseguir se comprar mais Rocha pois a que tenho não dá para mais. Acredita entretanto que a RV não está empacotada. só existem duas Rochas que encaixam prefeitamente e estão bastante juntas que são as que cobrem a coluna seca do lado direito. Acho que é mais ilusão óptica que outra coisa talvez motivada por uma máquina de 1mpixel e um fotógrafo de treta.

De maneira alguma levaria a mal os teus comentários. Aliás foi o teu último comentário que me levou a fazer o que fiz e que actualmente me agrada visualmente.


Entretanto estou com 2 problemas. 1º só consigo ligar a função pulse da stream quando acendem as HQI pois com as actínicas ela não liga.

2º Estou um pouco apreensivo em relação à contra-corrente pois 12.000l/h vs 2.500l/h (que estimo que esteja a fazer com o retorno) a luta é desigual. Isto provoca-me um pequeno levantamento de areão junto ao vidro do lado direito à frente e no meio.

Felizmente (ou infelizmente) a água está demasiado limpa para que eu consiga perceber quais são as correntes dentro do aquário.

No entanto parece-me que o retorno se tiver as saídas fora de água tem um fluxo porreiro, mas assim que as coloco novamente dentro de água e ponho o dedo à frente parece que nem sinto a corrente.

Aguardo ansiosamente o dia de ir buscar os meus corais a casa do Gil. Tenho estado a controlar diáriamente os níveis de amónia para ver se me safo sem picos. Para quem fez o mesmo que eu de efectuar uma mudança de aquário, quanto tempo depois começou a enchê-lo de vivos?

Sugestões?

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> 1º só consigo ligar a função pulse da stream quando acendem as HQI pois com as actínicas ela não liga.


Ora aí está um problema estranho!!!! Explica lá isso...




> 2º Estou um pouco apreensivo em relação à contra-corrente pois 12.000l/h vs 2.500l/h (que estimo que esteja a fazer com o retorno) a luta é desigual. Isto provoca-me um pequeno levantamento de areão junto ao vidro do lado direito à frente e no meio.


Se te recordas eu tenho uma Stream 6100 e duas Turbelle 7400/2 (o que prefaz no máximo 20000 litros/hora) contra os 4 retornos que estimo em 2000 litros/hora cada. Isso não é um problema!!!!




> Para quem fez o mesmo que eu de efectuar uma mudança de aquário, quanto tempo depois começou a enchê-lo de vivos?


Tu colocaste a água toda nova o que faz com que tenhas que iniciar um ciclo por completo! Ainda por cima não colocaste água natural, pelo que, na minha opinião, não deves colocar vivos tão cedo... não te digo datas porque isso depende da evolução, que te é dada pela maturação da RV. 

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas.

Explico. É fácil. O português se calhar é que não foi muito correcto. Tenho o sensor de luz da tunze debaixo da calha e ligado ao single controller.

O que é certo é que com a luz ambiente da sala e com as actínicas ligadas o single controller não pulsa ficando sempre ligado na corrente (de água) mais fraca. só quando ligam as HQI é que ela começa a alternar fluxos entre o mais forte e o mais fraco.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Luis Marçal

Rui,
O teu aquário esta no bom caminho, e com uma vista bastante agradável. :SbOk3:  

Eu também tenho o meu em fase de "maturação".... Tenho alguns problemas com o retorno da agua para o aquário. Julgo que resolveria o meu problema os bicos de pato cor de laranja que estas a utilizar. Onde é que posso adquiridos? :SbQuestion2:  

1 abr,
Luís Marçal

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Luís,

Antes de mais obrigado pelos comentários.

Eu os meus comprei à SumpTech.
Manda uma mensagem ao Pedro Pacheco e podes ver os preços aqui no reef-fórum na zona de logistas.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> podes ver os preços aqui no reef-fórum na zona de logistas.


 Adonde? :Admirado:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Hugo,

Tens razão. Podias ...
Mas mandando uma mp Pedro ele responde.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Se já foi público, e porque deve haver mais interessados, até poderia colocar aqui.  :SbSourire2:  

Mas é com o Pedro, ele que se pronuncie. :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Se calhar se lerem este link ...
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3094

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Os bicos de pato também se encontram à venda na Etopi em Mem Martins.

www.etopi.pt

Cumps
DC

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Só me apetece chamar nomes a mim próprio .... 
É o que dá a malta não ler os manuais e assumir que é tudo igual.

Lembram-se do problema do termoestáto? pois está resolvido.
Eu pensava que aquela patilha azul dos Jäger era para não alterar a temperatura acidentalmente. PARVO ...

1º Mede-se a temp com um termómetro - Ex. 26º
2º Levanta-se a patilha e regula-se 26º
3º Baixa-se a patilha e regula-se a temperatura desejada. e voilá.

Aquela coisa até já funciona e tudo.

 :SbClown:  

Sobre isto só consigo dizer .... R.T.F.M. (read the F...ing manual)

Abraços,

R(\/)G

P.S: Hoje vou buscar os meus corais de volta ... Que saudades.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Sobre isto só consigo dizer .... R.T.F.M. (read the F...ing manual)


 :yb624:   :yb624:  ...como se costuma dizer: "o material tem sempre razão" :yb624: 


Rui, o layout ficou fixe! 
só uma pergunta, quantos kg tens de Rocha, tens ideia (RV+RM)??

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Tenho 25 a 30 kg de RV e 30 a 35 Kg de RM.

Abracos,

R(\/)G

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Rui,

O penso que o facto dos termostátos não desligarem é devido a diferença da potência dos aquecimentos versus a litragem do sistema. Não sou um especialista mas a regra de 1w por litro é comum. Assim sendo o aquário de 500l precisaria de 500w de aquecimento (face aos actuais 450w), caso contrário estes estarão sempre ligados e nunca vão atingir a temperatura para que foram programados (independentemente do acerto na patilha). 

A estimativa (1 w=1 Lt.) não leva em consideração o facto do local poder ter um diferencial de temperatura muito elevado (água quente e ar frio), que provoca evapuração (com eventual condensação nas janelas e paredes) e consequente abaixamente temperatura (a energia calórica dissipase com a evaporação).

Atentamente




> Boas 
> 
> *João Monteiro*
> 
> Mas os dois?
> O de 150w está no aquário novo de perto de 500l incluíndo a sump.
> não me parece normal que o **** não desligue já estando a água a 25.1º
> 
> O outro jagger de 300w tem o mesmo problema. Mas são Jäger. teóricamente dos melhores termoestatos do mercado.
> ...

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Muito tempo sem fazer uma actualização deste tópico.

Vou mudar de casa e para onde vou só tenho espaço para colocação de um móvel de 120cm pelo que vou abandonar a estrutura em ferro e vou fazê-la em madeira.

Esta inspiração surgiu-me graças aos móveis e excelentes aquários do Ricardo Rodrigues, que diga-se de passagem tem tido mais que paciência para me aturar.

Ontem fui buscar as madeiras para ver se no FDS de 25 e 26 faço a mudança do aquário para um "alguidar" de 300l e se começo a montar o móvel.

Hoje à hora de almoço fui só verificar se as madeiras estavam todas cortadas como deve de ser e se tudo encaixava direito.





Depois coloco fotos do estado actual do aquário antes de o desmontar.

Abraços e boa sorte para mim ... (vou precisar mesmo)


R(\/)G

----------


## João M Monteiro

Rui,

Antes de mais, boa sorte !

Agora explica-me essa estrutura que não a percebi.....Isso é topo ou a base  ? Neste último caso, fazes os furos para a sump, depois ?

O aquário vai ser o mesmo, presumo.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas 

João, se reparares, uma é a base do aquário (1ª foto), a outra é a prateleira para a Sump e equipamento (2ª foto).

O móvel vai ficar igual a este do Ricardo Rodrigues. Ricardo, espero que não te importes de estar a usar uma foto tua.



Isto não está montado ainda. só coloquei as madeiras umas ao lado das outras para ver se estão cortadas à medida.

O furo de escoamento e retorno serão feitos no contraplacado antes ainda de montar o móvel.

Ahhh e sim, o aquário vai ser o mesmo já que é de 120x60x60.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Rui,

Boa sorte com isso! Se precisares de ajuda no fds avisa (pode ser que eu possa ir!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  ) 

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Rui,

Dá imenso gozo comprar tudo já cortadinho, depois é só montar o Lego!!! Se quiseres tenho uma broca craniana de 100mm que te posso emprestar (para o furo da coluna seca)

Se tiveres alguma dúvida já sabes que podes contar comigo!

Boa montagem.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Vamos lá ver é se eu consigo montar o lego.  :yb663:  

Obrigado pela oferta. Deixa ver quanto é pois vou precisar de fazer dois furos. 
Se não fôr excessivamente cara, embora seja provável que não vá fazer muitos mais furos dessa dimensão, compro.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Os trabalhos avançam devagar, mas avançam.
Este fim de semana queria ver se conseguia acabar pelo menos a estrutura principal.

Entretanto no Domingo passado o João Cotter (Abençoado seja) deu-me uma ajuda na mudança do aquário para o alguidar.
Fartou-se de alancar o hombre.

Ficam aqui umas fotos de como estão as coisas a nível de móvel e vivos.











Foi uma maratona entre trazer água, rocha e embalar os vivos todos.

*Ao João Cotter os meus agradecimentos. Foste impecável.*
 :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:  

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Diogo Lopes

E como vai esse olho???!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
Podias partilhar essa história bizarra com todos....

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Foram-se ....

Tinhas que ser tu a meter a boca no trombone.  :yb624:  

Epá, sim pode-se contar a história.

É um relato de como pode haver acidentes por causa de um aquário sem envolver água.

No sábado passado quando comecei a montar o móvel, estava para lá atrapalhado sem saber por onde começar e após umas duas horitas a ver e a experimentar a maneira de juntar o lego lá descobri uma estratégia que me parecia lógica para a coisa.

Pûs mãos à obra: na primeira travessa fiz furos para as cavilhas de madeira, coloquei cola, coloquei as cavilhas e com uma pontita de cola alinhei os barrotes pequenitos.

Furei esses, coloquei cavilhas, um pouco de cola e alinhei a segunda travessa e por aí adiante.

Quando coloquei a terceira travessa vi que me tinha enganado e que a tinha colocado ao contrário. Como já tinha cola e tive medo que aquilo colasse levantei a estrutura (foto 1 do último post) e comecei a bater na travessa de cima com uma mão enquanto que com a outra segurava a primeira travessa em cima da mesa.

Giro, giro foi quando aquilo se soltou mesmo. Aqui o PALHAÇO deixou a cabeça por cima enquanto a tentava soltar. 

Resultado? Sobreolho aberto, olho negro e muita gozação de uma série de malta. Não levei pontos mas agora que olho ao espelho acho que deveria mesmo ter levado 2 ou 3.

Tás contente agora?

abraços do zarolho,


R(\/)G

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Foram-se ....
> 
> Tinhas que ser tu a meter a boca no trombone.  
> 
> Epá, sim pode-se contar a história.
> 
> É um relato de como pode haver acidentes por causa de um aquário sem envolver água.
> 
> No sábado passado quando comecei a montar o móvel, estava para lá atrapalhado sem saber por onde começar e após umas duas horitas a ver e a experimentar a maneira de juntar o lego lá descobri uma estratégia que me parecia lógica para a coisa.
> ...


Epá desculpa lá... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

No entanto em termos de acidentes o "parte perónios" mais valia estar calado,é que assim,diz o rôto pró nu... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: 








PS-Sorry Diogo...não resisti.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Epá desculpa lá...   
> 
> No entanto em termos de acidentes o "parte perónios" mais valia estar calado,é que assim,diz o rôto pró nu...


Ok, ok... eu merecia!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Mais um update.
Não o fiz antes pois estive em mudanças e sem acesso à internet e só agora após o regresso de férias consegui aqui no trabalho. Isto porque a nossa pt trabalha bem para caraças ...  :yb620:  

Este Fim de Semana quero ver se consigo ir buscar água para voltar a colocar tudo no aquário. O trabalho louco vai ser limpa a RV uma a uma para retirar a porcaria das aiptaisas.

Alguém me diz onde posso comprar umas berghias? Já mandei vários mails para a Lusoreef e não obtenho resposta. Conhecem mais alguém que venda?

Entretanto houve algumas (poucas) modificações no Setup. Assim mudei de HQI para T5 por causa do calor e vou estar então com 8xT5 54W - 4 actínicas e 4 brancas a acender e apagar em quatro fases.

Mudei o reactor de cálcio do Aquamedic KR1000 (só funciona na sump e fico sem espaço) para um Deltec PF509

A Ocean Runner 6500 agora está fora da SUMP uma vez que esta é um contentor alimentar e portanto mais pequena do que a que tinha.

E finalmente montei um Durso na descida de água dentro da coluna seca a ver se acabo com o barulho.

Então aqui ficam mais umas fotos da montagem e o produto acabado.
O móvel foi todo travado por dentro com aqueles "L" de metal.

Ricardo, que tal? hein?

Aproveito para te agradecer. sem as tuas preciosas dicas e constante disponibilidade para responder às minhas dúvidas isto não teria sido possível.











Desculpem a qualidade das fotos, mas é do meu telemóvel e foi o que se conseguiu arranjar.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Muito bom o teu projecto, gostava so de saber se o teu aquario vai ser tapado por cima, pela tampa da intender isso?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Sim Marcos é tapado por cima. Mas leva 4 ventoínhas por trás que é toda aberta e faz circulação de ar sobre a suprefície até ao lado esquerdo onde poderei colocar mais duas para forçar o ar a sair.


Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Está 5 estrelas, Parabéns!!!

----------


## António Paes

Olá,




> Alguém me diz onde posso comprar umas berghias? Já mandei vários mails para a Lusoreef e não obtenho resposta. Conhecem mais alguém que venda?


Eu mandei vir as minhas da Alemanha durante o verão da loja online 

http://www.pro-marin.de/

Usa o tradutor do google ou mil e um tradutores online caso, tal como eu, não percebas nada de alemão.
Chegaram todas vivas e bem acondicionadas por causa do calor.
Neste momento não sei se tenho alguma ainda viva no aquário.

António

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Más, (desculpem mas é o meu sentimento)

Nem sei por onde começar. A vida corria-me bem, mudei de casa, vendi a minha rapidamente, montei o móvel do aquário e já tinha a minha mulher a dar mais algum suporte.

Andava todo contente e fui passar 3 dias de natal fora para ir ter com a família da minha esposa.

Um bidon grande com água de osmose, um alimentador automático com "dainichi" que os peixes são loucos por isso e lá fui eu.

O Natal até foi agradável (não estavam muito chatos nem nada). Ontem quando cheguei a casa foi o pânico.

Já na escada se notava o cheiro a couves podres. Assim que abri a porta e vi que não tinha luz em casa vi logo o que se tinha passado.

Não sei o que aconteceu mas o quadro electrico estava desligado.

Liguei o quadro e dirigi-me imediatamente ao aquário. ...

 :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Quase tudo morto.

A primeira reacção foi a de agarrar num martelo e partir aquilo tudo.

Comecei imediatamente a retirar o que estava morto de dentro do aquário e fiz uma TPA de 50% de água (não tinha mais).

De tudo o que tinha no aquário sobreviveu o premnas e o centropyge flavissimus que não sei se se vão aguentar pois estão a escamar todos e sem comer. Parece-se com aquela película que os corais largam.

Não sei se vão sobreviver mas tem muito mau aspecto.

Camarões mortos. Equipa de limpeza alguma sobreviveu ainda não sei como.

Corais moles: Parazoanthus gracillis, palythoas, actinodiscus e sarcos estão ainda muito fechados mas penso que vivos e com possibilidade de recuperar.

Corais Duros SPS: Foi quase tudo. Estão lá 2 ou 3 com alguns pólipos vivos, mas até dá dó olhar para tudo completamente branco ou a perder tecido.

Corais Duros LPS: Lobophylia está viva, mas não abre para comer e está completamente mirrada. outra que não sei se sobreviverá.

Estou a dar algum tempo a mim mesmo para me acalmar e ver se vou vender tudo ou se vou continuar.

A quente partia tudo e jogava no lixo. A morno estou a pensar em vender o aquário e o equipamento todo.

A frio (não sei se chegarei lá) comprar uma UPS e deixar as coisas estabilizarem para começar de novo.


Abraços e muito melhor sorte para todos.


Rui Manuel Gaspar

----------


## João M Monteiro

Rui,

Essa história até dói... Outro dia ia-me acontecendo algo parecido, mas como estava em casa, foram apenas 8 ou 9hrs. 

Percebo perfeitamente o desânimo, mas aguenta um bocadinho antes de tomar qualquer decisão. E toma-a  "a frio".

A decisão a frio vai ser recomeçar. E para isso podes contar com a minha ajuda e, estou certo, com a de todos aqui no forum.

E quando chegar a altura de "repovoar", passas lá por casa e ofereço-te uns quantos frags que fazemos na hora. É o meu contributo.

Estou certo que outros contributos semelhantes se seguirão - no espírito de entreajuda deste forum - e, todos juntos, refazemos esse aquário.


Ânimo, rapaz.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

João,

Obrigado pelo suporte, mas embora nunca me vá afastar do hobby, do reeffórum e do pessoal, não sei neste momento se estou com forças para recomeçar.

É como dizes, vou arrefecer a cabeça e ver como aquilo corre agora e depois logo se vê.

Quanto ao teu convite de passar aí em casa, isso podes contar com ela. Para ver esse "quadro" e bater dois dedos de conversa estarei sempre disponível. O resto desde já agradeço-te mas logo se vê. 

Vou ver como é que aquilo se aguenta agora nos próximos tempos, continuar com as TPA's para ver se ajuda a estabilizar e se os peixes e corais recuperam.

No meio disto tudo, só as "#%$%)(/&%&$#" das aiptaisas é que não morrem nem à lei da bala.


Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Boas Rui,
Fiquei realmente triste com o que te aconteceu :Icon Cry:  ,infelizmente não te posso dár uma ajuda ao nivel da que o João Monteiro te ofereceu,uma vez que ainda estou em fase de montagem do meu aqua,no entanto acredito que os membros desta grande familia do Reefforum não deixarão de te dar uma ajuda nessa remontagem na medida das possibilidades de cada um. :Admirado:  
Da minha parte apenas te posso deixar uma mensagem de solidariedade e de esperança em dias melhores,de qq modo este problema dos cortes de energia já começa a ser recorrente e parece-me que faz falta haver uma seria discussão e reflexão por parte de todos ligados ao hobby,por forma a encontrarem-se soluções que possam minorar os problemas que esta situação causa,afinal perder varios(muitos)milhares de  em poucas horas é dramatico. :Icon Cry:   :Prabaixo:   :Prabaixo:  
Coragem Rui,por certo dias melhores virão. :SbOk3:

----------


## Manuel Faria

olá Rui.

Lamento imenso a tua perda. Como estou bem longe náo te posso dar outra ajuda que não seja moral. 
Realmente, deve ser extramamente duro enfrentar tal situação. Mas se pensares a frio, tudo se vai resolver. E como diz o Luis, de certeza que melhores dias virão.
O importante aqui, e em todas as situações que se nos deparam na vida, é a gente levantar-se sempre uma vez mais do que aquelas que cai. Pelo menos enquanto tivermos força para tal. E penso que tu tens.

----------


## Rui Peixoto

Boas Rui,

realmente arrepia ler o que escreveste... acho que isso deve ser o maior medo que todos temos ao chegar a casa e ver uma coisa dessas.. Aqui em casa, basta alguem dizer que cheira a queimado por exemplo, que vou logo a correr ver se será do aquario.

Rui, monta lá isso outra vez que o pessoal ajuda-te. Conta com umas frags minhas para povoares isso outra vez.

grande abraço
RP

----------


## António Paes

Rui, fico bastante triste com o sucedido. Até parece que nos últimos tempos isto tem acontecido com maior frequência, foi o João Monteiro, foi o Edgar, fui eu mas por sorte foi por poucas horas, e agora tu. 
Tem calma e vais ver que o pessoal te ajuda a remontar isso, pelo menos com mudas.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rui

De mim já sabes o que podes contar, se quiseres tentar recuperar algumas coisas  que ainda tenhas ai vivas,aqui na minha casa estás a vontade, tambem com certeza com uns frags para ajudar a repovoar o novo aquario.

----------


## João Cotter

Rui,

Ainda há bocado não te disse mas se precisares de ajuda para qualquer coisa por aí é só dizer...
Vai com calma agora... curte a passagem de ano e não penses muito no que aconteceu. Depois recomeças com calma! Conta comigo depois para ajudar a pôr isso em condições... já que não vou ter aquário novamente tão cedo, apadrinho o teu!

Infelizmente já passei por coisas semelhante...

Um abraço e coragem,

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Rui, tens que te lembrar que a aquarifilia é um vicio que corre nas veias. É quase impossivel abandonar. Tens de deixar passar uns dias para arrefecer a cabeça, e depois é por mãos a obra. Vê o exemplo do Juca ou do Eric. Aproveita para corrigir algo que tenhas para corrigir e força.
De mim podes contar com uns frags para o repovoamento.

Um abraço e coragem :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Rui,

Sempre que vou para fora como foi o caso, fico de coração nas mãos!!! É muito chato o que te aconteceu, mas a verdade é que nenhum de nós está livre desse mal. Há uns anos quendo cheguei a casa tive o mesmo problema e morreu-me quase tudo...

Agora não há que chorar... olhar para a frente é o que deves fazer e começar ainda melhor. Como é óbvio conta comigo e com muitas mudas para esse aqua.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Rui minhas condolências  :Icon Cry:  realmente muito triste ouvir estas noticias, mas nao tenho duvida que a familia do reefforum vai ajudar.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rui  :Olá: 

Penso que nesta altura já terás umas valentes trocas de agua nesse aquario.

És um membro da equipa, não queremos que os teu aquario seja desmontado.

Tambem me disponibilizo para contribuir com mudas para o teu aquario.
Não deixava de ser "interessante" podermos acompanhar um aquario exclusivamente de mudas de vários aquaristas do nosso país.

Que tal reeniciar um novo tópico com estado actual ?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> A frio (não sei se chegarei lá) comprar uma UPS e deixar as coisas estabilizarem para começar de novo.


Força Rui, não desistas. Em vez da UPS que tal um controlador da IKS com envio de SMS? Existem também bombas com bateria auxiliar que em caso de falha eléctrica permanecem a funcionar durante muitas horas. Claro que estes investimentos são caros mas por vezes esquecemo-nos do que já investimos neste hobby. Falhas de electricidade é o que mais me assusta quando estou fora. Tens de descobrir o que deitou o quadro eléctrico abaixo, provavelmente algum curto-circuito?!?

Vê o lado positivo, tens uma boa desculpa para começar tudo de novo, sacar uma mudas de borla ao pessoal e não tens de comprar rocha viva!

Boa sorte e já sabes que podes contar com o meu apoio.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Força Rui... Podes contar com umas frags minhas  :SbOk: . É sempre chato e realmente ultimamente tem acontecido a muita gente. Para alem do João Monteiro que anda a testar baterias de camiões e destas dicas do Ricardo Rodrigues, alguem tem mais alguma idéia? 
É que realmente, nem imagino o que faria se perdesse o meu aquário neste momento... falo por mim, mas pensamos sempre que só acontece aos outros até ao dia que o azar nos bate á porta  :Prabaixo:  !!
João, tens novidades quanto á bateria dos camiões??

----------


## João M Monteiro

> João, tens novidades quanto á bateria dos camiões??


Ainda não, Marco.
Tenho tido um fim de ano "infernal" aqui no escritório e não tenho tido tempo para mais nada

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Nem sei por onde começar.

Júlio, obrigado pelo convite. Sinto-me honrado por pertencer à equipa RF.

A todos ... fazem-nos mesmo sentir em "família". Obrigado pelo vosso suporte e ajuda. É mesmo arrepiante perceber que o aquário não é só meu, mas nosso.

Este aquário, já era mesmo um aquário só de mudas mas vou seguir o teu desafio e começar um novo post. Quero esqueçer isto rapidamente.

Realmente o João Paulo Matias tem razão e a aquariofilia é mesmo um vício, vou deixar passar o ano e tomar a decisão. Mas uma coisa é certa: Ou tenho condições para manter as coisas vivas ou se não tiver desmonto.

Custa-me ver as coisas a morrer e não é pelo dinheiro. É que eu apego-me mesmo aos bichos e aos corais, gosto de os ver crescer. A minha mulher chama-me parvo e lamechas .... Ela sabe lá ....

Os animos estão a arrefecer e o aquário a recuperar (espero).

O Centropyge Flavissimus e o Premnas estão com melhor aspecto que ontem e o "laranjinha" já começou timidamente a comer.

TPA's já lá vão 3 com a de hoje de manhã. Agora só no fim-de-semana poderei ir buscar mais água. No entanto já deixei um balde de 40l a fazer (osmose+sal) para ver se amanhã ou depois faço outra perfazendo os 100% de água trocada.

Quanto aos corais, a lobophylia parece melhor, mais inchada. Os moles mais abertos, e os duros, à excepção de um deles que morreu completamente os outros parecem não ter perdido mais tecido.

Curiosamente algas ainda nem vê-las. Como coloquei imediatamente uma ampola de prodíbio pode ter ajudado.

Abraços a todos e muito, muito obrigado pelo apoio.

Rui Manuel Gaspar

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Rui 
Aquilo que te aconteceu é o meu maior pânico quando saio. Por isso peço a alguém que vá lá pelo menos uma vez por dia . 
Podes contar também com uns frags meus .
Ricardo, esse sistema da IKS custa quanto ? E quais são essas bombas de circulação com bateria auxiliar ? Duram quanto?
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Ricardo, esse sistema da IKS custa quanto ? E quais são essas bombas de circulação com bateria auxiliar ? Duram quanto?
> Cump.
> Rui


Olá Rui  :Olá:  

Eu comprei o sistema da IKS para receber SMS, mas não o consegui ainda por a trabalhar :yb620:  

Ao que julgo saber, a IKS fez um protocologo com a Simens e os telefones têm de ser ou o C30, ou o C35.

Não é fácil encontrar ja no mercado estes telemoveis, muito menos os cabos de ligação que tem de ser para uma COM port.

Estou a espera que uma empresa de informática me arranje o cabo e o telemovel  :yb665: 

Caso alguem tenha resolvido já este problema, agradecia tambem uma possivel troca de informações.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Rui, isso acho que posso ajudar, pois assim que li o post do Ricardo Rodrigues fui logo à procura.

Envio de SMS: 
http://www.iks-aqua.de/html/engl/fernueberwachung.php

Custa 80 na AquaPro2000

Mas pelo que percebi precisas da unidade base também que anda à volta dos 300

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá:  

Antigamente o sistema era vendido completo (já com telefone), mas hoje em dia é so vendido o modulo de interface para vir a ligar o telefone que tem de ser adquirido a parte.

Coisa simples de ligar (para quem sabe) o que não é o meu caso  :Admirado:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Acho que o Brian tinha comprado um sistema desses para a Lusoreef, mas não sei se (já) está a funcionar ou se ainda tem (só) a sirene dos bombeiros  :yb624:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Boas,
> 
> Abraços a todos e muito, muito obrigado pelo apoio.
> 
> Rui Manuel Gaspar


Rui no início do ano quando nevou em Lisboa perdi o conteúdo do meu aquário do mesmo modo, este estava no escritório, faltou a luz no sábado e quando cheguei na segunda tinha a água a 12ºC foi por isso que apareci por aqui a começar a vender o meu material, mas bastou ler algumas mensagens e voltei a ao vício.

Quando ia de férias instalava uma camera IP que só precisa de uma ligação à internet através de um router não é barata, não envia mensagens, mas permite ver o aquário e inclusivamente ler o estado da instrumentação.
Instalei-a e deixei as luzes ligadas, o meu bridge ainda não está ligado e o cabo é curto mas permite teres uma ideia.

Como a largura de banda é pouca só 3 podem ver a imagem e apenas durante 60' se não pedir pass ou a imagem estiver negra voltem mais tarde.
Atenção só vai estar operacional durante um par de dias.

A CAMERA FOI DESLIGADA

ATENÇÃO - Durante os dias úteis e no horário de expediente terei a camera desligada.
http://delphinus2.axiscam.net:6000

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Rui 

É muito desolador aquilo que te acontaceu
Mas não desistas deste hobby tão bonito, o teu aquário era um dos mais conseguidos.
Força e paixão nisso.

Fica bem

João Alves :Xmascheers:

----------


## João Castelo

Rui,

Também se arranja por aqui qualquer coisa. Quando achares que chegou a hora diz qualquer coisa. Pode se por mp.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Senhores, mais uma vez obrigado pelas vossas palavras de incentivo.

De facto quero esquecer rapidamente o que se passou e prosseguir a vida.

Não vou fechar este tópico mas vou deixar de postar aqui.

Vou começar um novo seguindo a sugestão do Júlio Macieira.

Para já estou em fase de algas, TPA com fartura e quero ver se não coloco nada no aquário até ver aquilo estabilizado.

Ainda esta semana começo o novo tópico e coloco o estado da nação em dia.

Uma coisa é certa (como diz uma certa pessoa): Isto é mesmo um vício ....

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------

